# My 1st. smoked salmon



## grilldad (Nov 26, 2013)

This is not ground braking but its was my first. My dad gave me some beautiful wild caught north west salmon and I dry brined it with 1 cup dark brown sugar and 1/4 cup canning salt and some fresh minced garlic (about 1 tbs) I picked the smallest piece of fish for a tester. Because of that I left it hole with the skin on. Brined it over night then gave the fish a rinse and pat dry with paper towels. After that I set it in cool place (the garage) with a fan blowing on it. after 2 hours this is what it looked like...nice and sticky! ground some fresh black pepper on it before going in the smoker.













20131125_125914.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 26, 2013






Im testing out my new pellet smoker trays. I used a 50/50 mix of apple and hickory pellets.













20131112_160905.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 12, 2013






I found out they will smoke for 8 hours each and there smaller size keeps them away from the heat from the burner in the middle.













20131112_160949.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 12, 2013






I put the fish in at 155* for 2 hours then 200* for the last 30 min. I had both trays filled up but next time I will only do half. Its nice not having to keep feeding smoker chips every few hours!













20131125_142446.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 26, 2013


















20131125_125800.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 26, 2013


















20131125_140051.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 26, 2013






After 2 hours in the fridge this is what I got!













20131125_154832.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Nov 26, 2013






I cut the tip off and saved the rest for thanksgiving but its going to be hard to stay out of it! It was the best smoked fish I've ever had! and will be doing a bigger batch soon! The salty sweetness from the brine was just right with the smoke flavors. The texture is a biggie for me and it was spot on! not mush but not dry....Simple and very good!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

That looks beautiful, your machinery looks mighty impressive, and "Z Dog" is just downright adorable! Happy holiday week!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey GrillDad - That looks awesome, really tasty.

BTW that dry brine is the same recipe I use that I got from my brother in Aberdeen, years ago I remember going razor clam digging near Longview.

Have fun!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2013)

That looks great, how did the new smoker trays do for ya??


----------



## grilldad (Nov 30, 2013)

My smoke trays worked really well. One full tray will smoke for 4 hours. and will only fill half the tray next time. I wished I was able to get more salmon this season. better luck next year...


----------



## papada (Dec 1, 2013)

That is a perfect looking chunk of smoked fish good job!


----------

